# Simulated rivets



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

About a year ago, there was a discussion here about simulating rows of rivets, I think by Pete Thornton for his EBT M-1 project. I just came across this info and thought it would be of interest. The largest (1:29) should work in 1:20. also.

www.archertransfers.com

Larry


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I recommend Archer's rivet decals. A bit expensive, but they work very well, look good and allow you to avoid an otherwise laborious, repetitive process. (I guess it's true: you get what you pay for[/i].)










I used their "O" scale ones on my RPO (click to see more.)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

There's a thread (Oct 2012 - exactly a year ago) "Archer just released new 'G' scale rivet sets". 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx.

I had long conversations with them, but the rivets are not very tall, as you can see in this pic of a sample I tried.











The advantage is that they can make up custom layouts, so we could prep some rivet strips that would suit this particular project.

We decided they wouldn't work on M-1. There's a thread over on LSC (3D printing doors . . ) where I asked the guys about 3D priting rivets. Up until now, I was told you couldn't print on an existing material, but Rodney is dropping plastic on styrene, so there is hope! He and the other LSC guys are building 12" wide printers, so we could print rivet strips for M-1 that are BIG.


----------

